
Books on setting up a start up step-by-step? - zer0sand0nes
Something like startups for dummies?
======
guiambros
In order of personal preference:

1) The Launch Pad: Inside Y Combinator, by Randall Stross

2) The Founder's Dilemmas, by Noam Wasserman

3) The Hard Thing About Hard Things, by Ben Horowitz

4) Zero to One: Notes on Startups, by Peter Thiel, Blake Masters

5) Venture Deals, by Brad Feld, Jason Mendelson (I haven't read, but heard
good things about it)

ps: title is missing "ASK HN".

